# Murano 2015 AWD indicator



## bhargav18 (Feb 1, 2016)

I recently bought 2015 Murano Platinum AWD. It says it comes with intelligent AWD system but where can I find indicator about whether Awd is engaged or not. I tried to find it everywhere. No luck. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi bhargav18,

I have a 2015 Murano AWD as well, and I don't believe that there is any button to engage or disengage the AWD system. I think it is always sort of "on" but just intelligently decides when it is needed. Like I know when you come to a stop, it comes to AWD so you can take off on all four wheels. And when you are cruising down the highway, for example, it switches to two wheels (to save gas or something). So yes, it's sort of just always on.


----------

